# Where can I go to study a martial arts away from home?



## Stormyholmes00 (Oct 5, 2020)

I see it all the time where you can go to China or Thailand for months at a time to study kung fu. I would love to have that kind of experience in the USA. Someplace where I can go to study for about three-six months as a personal retreat and learn kung fu. Like a boarding school for kung fu, where housing and meals and such would be included in the price. can anybody recommend me somewhere in the USA only?


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 5, 2020)

Stormyholmes00 said:


> I see it all the time where you can go to China or Thailand for months at a time to study kung fu. I would love to have that kind of experience in the USA. Someplace where I can go to study for about three-six months as a personal retreat and learn kung fu. Like a boarding school for kung fu, where housing and meals and such would be included in the price. can anybody recommend me somewhere in the USA only?



The Wahlum Temple in Orlando accepts live in students as I understand it.  Look there first.


----------



## Stormyholmes00 (Oct 5, 2020)

dancingalone said:


> The Wahlum Temple in Orlando accepts live in students as I understand it.  Look there first.


Thanks for the info! where do i inquire/ view the info about becoming a live-in student?


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 5, 2020)

Stormyholmes00 said:


> Thanks for the info! where do i inquire/ view the info about becoming a live-in student?



I suggest giving them a call.  COVID may have temporarily changed their procedures.  WAH LUM® – Kung Fu & Tai Chi


----------



## KOKarate (Oct 6, 2020)

No where at the moment. Traveling is not a good plan right now


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 6, 2020)

I agree that in the current Covid era, travel is not a good idea.  I would find it egregious if a live-in full-time program was happening right now.  Very unsafe.

However, Yang Jwing-Ming set up a program in Northern California, a few years ago, where he teaches Shaolin and Fukien White Crane and Taiji and Baji and maybe some other stuff.  It's a ten year program, I'm not sure if you can take a shorter commitment.  But you can look it up, see if you can find it on the internet and get some info.  

The other thing, Northern California (all of California, really) has been on fire for a while.  It is possible that his facilities were burned to the ground.  I have no idea if that has happened, but many many many buildings have burned, whole communities have been wiped off the map.


----------

